# How to sell handgun locally north atlanta



## berettafan

Hello, how to easily sell handgun locally? Is it allowed to make post on the craigslist or in AJC classified and then sell it, say, in the shooting range? I have a new never shot CZ P-07 in the retail box which I purchased just 2 weeks ago at gunshow. I want to replace it with beretta handgun but need to sell CZ first. Local shops say they will pay only 50% of it's price. My location is north of Atlanta
Any advice?


----------



## bruce333

Craigslist has a policy against posting sale ads for firearms.

http://www.craigslist.org/about/prohibited.items


----------



## sig1847

*how to sell locally*

You should join The Outdoors Trader and post an add there to sell you pistol. How much are you looking to get for it?


----------

